# Squatting Baltimore, hints or tips?



## CCKM (Jul 21, 2021)

I've done my reading by this point, apparently the city is tearing itself to pieces trying to keep up with the rate of abandonment. Theoretically, it should be pretty easy to squat a house. At the same time has anyone been there recently? Are there spots, green flags, is there a good way to go through public records? I am looking for anecdotes new and old or if you're in that neck of the woods, my can of beans is a rattling.


----------



## Tony G (Jul 23, 2021)

CCKM said:


> I've done my reading by this point, apparently the city is tearing itself to pieces trying to keep up with the rate of abandonment. Theoretically, it should be pretty easy to squat a house. At the same time has anyone been there recently? Are there spots, green flags, is there a good way to go through public records? I am looking for anecdotes new and old or if you're in that neck of the woods, my can of beans is a rattling.


I can actuality help with this there's a few ways you can check the city has a list of abandoned property's go to the city clerks office its on Calvert street say your an investor and pay for the list i dont know how much it is but you don't just want to wonder the city alot of homeless in baltimore especially west baltimore stay out of west baltimore at all cost but there's also a list of bank property's but you have to go through the bank idk how easy it is also you can check baltimore county too theres alot of abandoned buildings close to but not in the city if you need any more help message me


----------



## General Semantics (Dec 24, 2021)

universe saw fit to task me with overwintering it here
this is a map of all the vacants, along with their owners, all kinds of info
http://dhcd.baltimorecity.gov/DevelopmentMap


----------

